# I need help asap!



## maximus1006 (Apr 19, 2010)

ok i have a problume i have brown hair algi that is all over the place i have T5 lighting rogue skimmer over 100 pounds of live rock with a 20 gal refugiam. I need this algi gone ill snap picks of the tank before and after. I have a water sample im waiting for on my phosfates. I have coral hard and soft. And this hair brown algi is getting all over my corals. Wich i suck it off with a baster but i keepstressing them out doing this can some one help i have lots of snails shrimp and a foxface rabbit fish and still ugh! let mek now any ideas!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

either pet solutions or marine depot have a device you use with the gravel vac, its a tong+ drain line, theory is to pick it off and it gets sucked out of the tank, no strays.

Manual removal was the way I had to do it in my discus tank,besides my SAE's but im not sure what critter could eat the stuff in the marine world.

Aquarium Plant Tweezers/Tongs

half way down are the tongs
called aqua media aquarium tweezers.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Manually removing brown hair algae probably isn't going to work. You need to find out what caused the outbreak and gradually reverse it. A lot more information is needed to be of much help. Water parameters, lighting period, feeding schedule and amount and type of food, if daylight is ever hitting the tank, water temperature, tank size, number of fish, and anything else you can think of. Pictures could also be helpful.

By the way, you can have this type of problem even with zero nitrates and phosphates.


----------

